# Planet fitness anyone??



## losieloos (Dec 30, 2012)

This guy looses it when he is told to leave because his grunting. It was recorded by someones cellphone lol

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=umFtq_GOyxo&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## getgains (Dec 30, 2012)

judgement free zone my ass!


----------



## transcend2007 (Dec 30, 2012)

If you're going to ask someone to leave you better be ready to them walk out.  I hope that little girl (employee) learned her lesson.

When he threw the dumbbell at the wall towards the very beginning of his tantrum he should have been detained until the police got there.

This guy would very like been knocked the fuck out if he tried this kind of shit in my gym or much worse like a one way trip to the hospital.


----------



## Cashout (Dec 30, 2012)

Having formerly owned a Worlds Gym and having been tossed out of a gym before I can see both sides of this.

First, I have no idea what the guy did or why he was tossed but as a former gym owner, there has to be an understanding among all gym patrons, regardless of how "hardcore" someone thinks they are, a gym is a still a place of business. That said, I tossed a few guys out of my gym when I owned it.

Likewise, I have been tossed out of a gym before, wait for it, wait for it, for wearing a wife beater while I was training.

2007 makes a good point - walk them out. PERIOD. You never let them linger around and cause a disturbance.


----------



## LeanHerm (Dec 30, 2012)

Lmao are you serious cash?  A beater. There are tons of guys that wear Em at my gym. None are actually big.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 30, 2012)

Where I live beaters as far as the eye can see..even fat guys


----------



## JOMO (Dec 30, 2012)

Yeah, Ive never heard of getting tossed for a beater. What gym was this Cash?

Iv'e been warned about my shorts a few times that they were not workout attire. I was wearing some long enYce shorts that Iv'e had for like 10yrs, lol. They have buttons..so they are a no no.


----------



## Cashout (Dec 30, 2012)

It was a club in Memphis, Tenn in 1996.

I was meeting with some of our venture capital guys that day and we where all staying at the Peabody in downtown while we hammered out the funding specifics from my company. There was a "club" just a short walk down the street. It was a decent place. I walked in a tee shirt and cut off sweat pants - typical training attire for me. 

Memphis in mid-July is hot and humid so I shed the tee shirt about 20 minutes into my session. I was asked to leave after 10 more minutes.

No "put your shirt back on" just "you are not allowed to where 'muscle shirts' in this club. You will have to leave."

So I walked out side and flagged down a cab and had the driver take me to the nears Gold's Gym - about a 10 minute cab ride and I got to finish my session.

The thing about getting tossed is this - if they want to throw you out - just walk out the door and be polite in leaving. Shake hands and smile OTHERWISE you just confirm the fact that they are right in what they are doing and you are the one that looks like a jerk.



JOMO said:


> Yeah, Ive never heard of getting tossed for a beater. What gym was this Cash?
> 
> Iv'e been warned about my shorts a few times that they were not workout attire. I was wearing some long enYce shorts that Iv'e had for like 10yrs, lol. They have buttons..so they are a no no.


----------



## JOMO (Dec 30, 2012)

I can see it being a club how it possibly was not allowed. But no warning or nothing, just the boot. Horrible.

I do agree with what you said about leaving politely. Just leave with a smile.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 30, 2012)

ya u dont wanna be the guy screaming like a tard best to just leave


----------



## Georgia (Dec 30, 2012)

Old video but still proves that Planet Fitness sucks


----------



## Illtemper (Dec 30, 2012)

how did he throw that dumbell at the mirror and not break it?  My gym has a broken piece of mirror right in the corner by the smith machine..    weird...


----------



## PFM (Dec 30, 2012)

PFM got kicked out for telling the manager to turn off the ****** rap and play some gym music.


----------



## JOMO (Dec 30, 2012)

PFM said:


> PFM got kicked out for telling the manager to turn off the ****** rap and play some gym music.



LMAO!! That does not surprise me one bit.


----------



## PFM (Dec 30, 2012)

JOMO said:


> LMAO!! That does not surprise me one bit.



The Beautiful State of the Politically Open Mined, just don't disagree with them.


----------



## dk8594 (Dec 30, 2012)

While we're at it, here are the other people I'd like thrown out:

-the retard doing leg extensions and talking on his cell phone
-the lady who wears that stinky "rose" smelling perfume
-the old guy who is always unnecessarily naked in the locker room and wants to know how my day was


----------



## DF (Dec 30, 2012)

Wow, so what's so bad about grunting? Lol 
Also I've been to gyms where shirts are optional.  Well, that was a couple decades ago.  We'd just bring towels to put over the benches & stip off the shirts.  Also this was Daytona Beach & the gym had no AC.


----------



## getgains (Dec 30, 2012)

whats up with that rose perfume i know thers at least to of them running around my gym just about choke you


----------



## DF (Dec 30, 2012)

Yup, bad perfume should get your ass booted.


----------



## PFM (Dec 30, 2012)

Dfeaton said:


> Yup, bad perfume should get your ass booted.



Any perfume!


----------



## airagee23 (Dec 30, 2012)

Never been to one might have to go now just to check it out


----------



## Curiosity (Dec 31, 2012)

PF is the worst gym ever. I've said before and I'll say it again. They kicked me out for doing deadlifts. 

I love the comments on this video, everyone is siding with this guy and hates PF.


----------



## DF (Dec 31, 2012)

It would be fun to get a bunch of meatheads to go down to a PF & try to sign up.


----------



## Illtemper (Dec 31, 2012)

Didn't you guys see that planet fitness commercial on tv, two jacked meatheads walking around the gym picking on everyone and then the planet fitness guy throws them out and then it says real big across the screen "not their gym" or something to that sort.... 

I don't understand that cause for me and I'm sure I'm not alone I this, I'm so in a zone and so critical of myself when I'm in the gym that I talk to no one, unless they approach me.. I grunt, I'm big, I'm sweaty but to pick on someone else is not anything I would do.. I might look at the guy doing so weird ass movements and have a puzzled look on my face but that's it....   All these gyms and people are fucking stupid!! 

Fitness 19 that I go to, I know the owners and they tell me all the time people complain about the music, the fans to high, the tv channel they want won't come in, there is dirt on the wall, it smells like sweat etc.......... I DON'T FUCKING GET IT! IT'S A GYM!!!!!!!!!!!

Hardcore gyms need to make a comeback! No prissy fucks allowed should be right above the door!!


----------



## getgains (Dec 31, 2012)

every gym around me except for one you have to be morbidlly obese ,gay or just a vegetarian dipshit to even go i miss the oldtime gyms where you could lift sweat and not have to listen to gaybar music also would it kill anybody to make machines that fit everybody not just tiny people


----------



## Jada (Dec 31, 2012)

Sucks balls ! I can't stand that gym too much damn machines !


----------



## cougar (Dec 31, 2012)

Was that Paul Jr, from American choppers???  LMAO.,


----------



## Tren4Life (Dec 31, 2012)

I agree, I think the basement hard core gym should make a come back. No spray bottle and a rag to wipe off your sweat when your done. I like dirty basement gyms with lots of plates and rusty barbells
The coolest gym I was ever in had 125 45# plates . It was 25 bucks a month and they gave you a key to come and go 24/7


----------



## AlphaD (Jan 2, 2013)

Yeah I hate PF.....grunting is part of the game, ya know.  At my gym right now, however, there is this douchebag who thinks he is going to be in the crossfit comps and will clean and press overhead and drop from above his head.  It scares the shit out of people.


----------



## g0re (Jan 2, 2013)

The LUNK ALARM!!!!


----------



## airagee23 (Jan 2, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wPcKxcZ18uc


----------



## Curiosity (Jan 2, 2013)

I don't understand that commercial... What is the point of weight lifting if not to make your muscles bigger and stronger? They're against people making their muscles big and strong and they're a weight gym? 

The logic of this is beyond me.


----------



## losieloos (Jan 3, 2013)

Im drinking my brotein.


----------



## BigFella (Jan 3, 2013)

Cashout said:


> The thing about getting tossed is this - if they want to throw you out - just walk out the door and be polite in leaving. Shake hands and smile OTHERWISE you just confirm the fact that they are right in what they are doing and you are the one that looks like a jerk.


Exactly! Screw with their minds.


----------



## 11Bravo (Jan 6, 2013)

Go to youtube and search things we see at planet fitness.


----------



## pirovoliko (Jan 6, 2013)

PF sucks period.   Since when did people interested in building muscle keep other people not interested in building muscle from going to the gym?  I guess pussies need a place of their own where big bad guys like us who like to grunt and sweat and test ourselves day in and day out wont get in their way or offend their delicate sensibilities.......bunch of assholes...


----------

